# Cuyahoga River



## Chuck42 (Jul 26, 2010)

Fishon
Tried to answer PM but being a new poster I need 5 posts
I'll get there
Chuck


----------



## Chuck42 (Jul 26, 2010)

Fishon
This is some of the water I meant


----------



## Chuck42 (Jul 26, 2010)

and another


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Ummm... Do tell  where on the cuyahoga is THAT nice of water? Just the color in the first one would actually get me off my butt to go fishing, I'm sick of the rocky and its brown-ness.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

clayton, ever think about heading east and fishing beaver creek in columbiana county? absolutely beautiful, all the way to the ohio river, from what i have been told. good smallie habitat.


----------



## Chuck42 (Jul 26, 2010)

Clayton
As soon as I can PM I will

The water is about knee to thigh deep here, there was a guy FF here when I took the picture, just beating the water to death.
I asked if he wanted a few pointers and a fly that would work.
I give him a #10 Special Muddler, told him where to cast, as soon as the fly hit the water and went about 4 feet, boom a smallie went in the air with it. not big but a nice show. the guy promptly lost the fly and I didn't have any left to give him more..

Just below where this picture was taken is about 900ft stretch of stone, boulders, and flat rock full of pockets, then i goes into a deep bend...

Not CVNP but Akron Metro Parks

Chuck


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

rapman said:


> clayton, ever think about heading east and fishing beaver creek in columbiana county? absolutely beautiful, all the way to the ohio river, from what i have been told. good smallie habitat.


I might have to, now! 

I need to take a year and just fish everything in Ohio... If only I could get that 'win the lottery' investment strategy working


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

i know that area in those pics pretty well, amazed there were no people of oriental descent down there. i havnt fishd much there this year cuz im sick of seeing all of them keeping 6in smallies. i know the park rangers are trying to curb the problem but the only real answer would be a minimum size restriction which that stretch of river doesnt have. Couple years ago id have 40 fish days down there, ever since started seeing asians the fishing has been declining. just a shame to watch a quality (quantity not size) fishery dwindle away


----------



## bnc (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like a nice place to fish.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks Chuck.. i havent been on line for a few days... a pm sent back to you!

alot of great water this river has but the fish holds only in certain stretchs.... or only a few decent fisg and you have to keep moving doen to the next stretch of water.. this is why i will have a kayak next spring...

Frank


----------

